# A day at the zoo. C&C



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2011)

Got bored a while back, so I took a trip to the zoo.

1.










2.








3.








4.








5. 








6.








7.








8.








9.


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 19, 2011)

What great shots! I especially loved the detail in the egret and flamingo!


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like you didn't regret shooting the egret.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nery nice, liking the D.O.F in those shots too!


----------

